# Evolution of Fighting Games



## MA-Caver (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice slide show of the growth and changes of those (sometimes cool to sometimes awesome) fighting video-games. Couple of the earlier ones I DO remember plunking down a inordinate amount of quarters to play before moving on to something else out of frustration. I think the last one I might've played was the Street Fighter 2 and the original Mortal Kombat. Beyond that... well... *ahem* *coff* I outgrew it. 

These pics will bring back memories. 

http://blog.games.yahoo.com/photos/219-evolution-of-fighting-games/2#OmgPhoid=1

One of the comments said they left out the side-scrolling type fighting games but I think this article was looking at specific types of one on one type fighting.


----------

